# كتب R.C. Hibbeler مع حلولها



## majdiotoom (15 أبريل 2010)

اولا
Engineering Mechanics: Statics: Solutions Manual 

Engineering Mechanics: Statics: Solutions Manual (10th edition)
R.C. Hibbeler
en





0131412124 9780131412125 
# Publisher: Prentice-Hall
# Number Of Pages: 713
# Publication Date: 2003-10-01
# Sales Rank: 461669
# ISBN / ASIN: 0131412124
# EAN: 9780131412125
# Binding: Paperback
http://ifile.it/9nh05d/ems10erch.rar 

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/yk8b2B5



ثانيا
Structural Analysis (5th Edition)

Structural Analysis (5th Edition)
Yazar: Russell C. Hibbeler
en






Structural Analysis (5th Edition)
By Russell C. Hibbeler,&nbspRussell C Hibbeler, 

* Publisher: Prentice Hall
* Number Of Pages: 600
* Publication Date: 2001-12-13
* Sales Rank: 485311
* ISBN / ASIN: 0130418250
* EAN: 9780130418258
* Binding: Hardcover

http://ifile.it/sexk4u/hibbeler.rar 


ثالثا

Mechanics of Materials [solutions manual

Mechanics of Materials [solutions manual]
Russell C. Hibbeler 





Mechanics of Materials (7th Edition)
By Russell C. Hibbeler


* Publisher: Prentice Hall
* Number Of Pages: 928
* Publication Date: 2007-08-10
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0132209918
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780132209915
* Binding: Hardcover 



Product Description:

This clear, comprehensive presentation discusses both the theory and applications of mechanics of materials. It examines the physical behavior of materials under load, then proceeds to model this behavior to development theory. Containing Hibbeler’s hallmark student-oriented features, this book is in four-color with a photorealistic art program designed to help students/readers visualize difficult concepts. A clear, concise writing style and more examples than any other book further contribute to students’ /readers ability to master the material. A useful, thorough reference for engineers and students.

http://ifile.it/rdn0ht4/Mechanics_of_Materials_7E_Solution_Manual_-_Mixed_Units__US____SI_.rar


http://ifile.it/i1a0ldm 

http://ifile.it/vfuqypi 

http://rapidshare.com/files/3610340..._Solution_Manual_-_Mixed_Units__US____SI_.rar

http://www.madshare.com/download/VJb...al?aff.id=1034




http://www.madshare.com/download/vxd...20?aff.id=1034



http://hotfile.com/dl/36995955/c65fb...anual.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/361181824/Mechanics.of.materials.6th.Solution.Manual-US.Units.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?yuiuzmog51f

رابعا

Structural Analysis (7th Edition)





Structural Analysis (7th Edition)
by Russell C. Hibbeler (Author)


* Hardcover: 704 pages
* Publisher: Prentice Hall; 7 edition (May 15, 2008)
* Language: English
* ISBN-10: 0136020607
* ISBN-13: 978-0136020608

http://ifile.it/vs62b30/258638___str_sol.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?t2mrgbubgi9

http://filefactory.com/file/a04c009/n/str_sol.rar

*http://depositfiles.com/en/files/eh8mz1oiz*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/13325541...beler.html?s=1*



خامسا

Engineering Mechanics - Dynamics (11th Edition) SOLUTION MANUAL

Engineering Mechanics - Dynamics (11th Edition) SOLUTION MANUAL
Yazar: Russell C. Hibbeler
en 





http://ifile.it/o2ih19/hibbeler10.tar

http://ifile.it/ei9t40/dynamics_11th_edition.rar



سادسا

Structural Analysis, 6th Edition in SI units 

Structural Analysis, 6th Edition in SI units 
By R C Hibbeler






* Publisher: PRENTICE-HALL INTERN
* Number Of Pages: 
* Publication Date: 2005-12-31
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0131976419
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780131976412 

Scanned from book
pdf 20 MB 
http://ifile.it/kmy4ai8/Structural_Analysis.pdf

http://hotfile.com/dl/13476631/93e0b2f/Structural_Analysis.rar.html


سابعا

Engineering Mechanics: Statics: Solutions Manual 










Alıntı
By Russell C. Hibbeler
* Publisher: Prentice Hall
* Number Of Pages: 672/752
* ISBN-10: 0136077900
* ISBN-13: 978-0136077909

* ISBN-10: 0136077919
* ISBN-13: 978-0136077916

Solutions for both the Statics and Dynamics book!









Dynamics

http://rapidshare.com/files/369694461/Dynamics_12.rar

Dynamics+Statics
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/78ehgxbda

http://turbobit.net/6jtfnk1dpfs0.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=37CZCW8T

http://ifile.it/fcv25jp/0136077900.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/348504221/ems12rch.rar

http://filefactory.com/file/a1b5702/n/63164_0132215004-sm.zip


ثامنا
Statics and Mechanics of Materials SI 






Statics and Mechanics of Materials SI
By *Russell C. Hibbeler*




*Publisher:* Prentice Hall Singapore
*Number Of Pages:* xiv + 789 + ?
*Publication Date:* 2004-07-28
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0131290118
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780131290112
For introductory dynamics courses found in mechanical engineering, civil engineering, aeronautical engineering, and engineering mechanics departments. This best-selling text offers a concise and thorough presentation of engineering mechanics theory and application. The material is reinforced with numerous examples to illustrate principles and imaginative, well-illustrated problems of varying degrees of difficulty. The text is committed to developing students' problem-solving skills and includes pedagogical features that have made Hibbeler synonymous with excellence in the field. The Tenth edition features new "Photorealistic" figures. Approximately 400 key figures have been rendered in often 3D photo quality detail to appeal to visual learners. The new edition also features an improved free Student Study Pack that now provides chapter-by-chapter study materials as well as a tutorial on free body diagrams. Professor supplements include an improved IRCD with 600+ Statics and Dynamics PowerPoint lecture slides, additional PowerPoint slides of every example and figure, tutorial animations, and pdf files of solutions and figures. The new edition also features PHGradeAssist - Prentice Hall's on-line algorithmic homework system. New for 2005 - This text now features a complete OneKey course with editable homework, solutions, animations, and Active Book, and PHGA. 

A comprehensive and well-illustrated introduction to theory and application of statics and mechanics of materials. The text presents a commitment to the development of student problem-solving skills and features many pedagogical aids unique to Hibbeler texts.

This SI Edition is based of Hibbeler Statics and Mechanics of Materials 2e US edition, where all examples, exercises and solutions have been adapted into SI units, wherever US customary units were used

http://ifile.it/1bsf784/Statics_and_Mechanics_of_Materials.pdf

http://uploading.com/files/66da4857/Statics_and_Mechanics_of_Materials.pdf/

تاسعاً

*Engineering Mechanics: Statics (12th Edition

http://uploading.com/files/25857mc7/...ition.pdf.html*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 أبريل 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع فى هذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mbakir88 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك الجميل


----------



## magdyamdb (16 أبريل 2010)

الف ألف شكر لمجهودك الرائع و جزاك الله خيرا د/ مجدي


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 أبريل 2010)

اجتهاد تشكر عليه


----------



## ابو مجاهد001 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك


----------



## ابو مجاهد001 (17 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك الروابط التي استخدمتها فعالة


----------



## zoma82 (17 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة كتب جامدة جدا ورائعة ولازم اة مهندس مدنى يحتفظ بيها ويراجعها باستمرار
جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر


----------



## abu 7assan (17 أبريل 2010)

فعلا موضوعك يستحق التثبيت وانا اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا المجهود الرائع خاصة واننا في جامعاتنا الفلسطينية واخص بالذكر جامعة بيرزيت تدرس هذه الكتب وان اخلتفت ارقام النسخ الا وانها لا تختلف بالمضمون كثيرا فاشكرك


----------



## anass81 (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك على هذه المجموعة القيمة جدا والجهد الممتاز , الكتب تعتبر من أهم المراجع في ميكانيك الانشاءات ومن أفضلها على الاطلاق , وزاد في قيمتها مجهودك المميز في توفير حلول الكتب.

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا , الموضوع للتثبيت مؤقتا لاتاحة الفرصة أمام الجميع للاستفادة منه.


----------



## majdiotoom (17 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من الاخواه المشرفين الافاضل اتاحه امكانيه
اضافه روابط جديده مباشره
مع كل الاحترام


----------



## majdiotoom (17 أبريل 2010)

روابط اضافيه لكتاب
Structural Analysis 7th Edition 






http://depositfiles.com/en/files/eh8mz1oiz

http://www.4shared.com/file/133255412/3e138fd5/Structural_Analysis_Hibbeler.html?s=1


----------



## anass81 (17 أبريل 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> روابط اضافيه لكتاب
> structural analysis 7th edition
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

بارك الله في مجهودك , سوف تتم إضافة الروابط الجديدة تباعاً بإذن الله


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

I can't find enough words to thank you
Thank you so much


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع فعلا


----------



## taha aref (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الغااائب (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع
واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## majdiotoom (18 أبريل 2010)

Engineering Mechanics: Statics (12th Edition

http://uploading.com/files/25857mc7...Statics, R.C. Hibbeler, 12th Edition.pdf.html


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيف سلومي (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوية على هذه الكتب


----------



## كمال محمد (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أبريل 2010)

أهلاً أخي مجدي، جزاكم الله خيراً.. 

ولكن تم ذكر تضمين مجموعة الكتب لحلول كتاب engineering mechanics (statics) الإصدار رقم 12 ، ولكن لم أجد حلول هذا الكتاب بعد التحميل من الروابط الموجودة...

تحياتي لك..


----------



## جلال الله (19 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## majdiotoom (20 أبريل 2010)

الى اخي ابو الحلول
سابحث لك عن حلول الكتاب


----------



## Abo Fares (20 أبريل 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> الى اخي ابو الحلول
> سابحث لك عن حلول الكتاب



جزاكم الله خيراً..​


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك بس ياريت يتم جمعهم كلهم فى ملف واحد ورفعهم على الميديا فاير لو سمحت وشكرا مرة تناية لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## صقر الهندسه (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .. مع خالص الود


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أبريل 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## HammamEng (19 مايو 2010)

*أخي الكريم هل لك ان تعطيني رابط بالكتاب نفسه وليس الحلول
Mechanics of Materials (7th Edition)
By Russell C. Hibbeler*


----------



## life for rent (8 يونيو 2010)

*ثالثا

Mechanics of Materials [solutions manual

Mechanics of Materials [solutions manual]
Russell C. Hibbeler 






Mechanics of Materials (7th Edition)
By Russell C. Hibbeler


* Publisher: Prentice Hall
* Number Of Pages: 928
* Publication Date: 2007-08-10
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0132209918
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780132209915
* Binding: Hardcover 

اخى الكريم هذا هو ال 
soultion manual
اين الكتاب نفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وجزاك الله كل خييييييييير
*


----------



## hosammarawan (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير يا برنس


----------



## me3mari11 (24 أغسطس 2010)

لم اتمكن من الحصول على كتاب engineering mechanics statics . r c hibbeler


----------



## karamsafaa (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## civil devel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## mishal_999 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا بصراحة جربت كتاب الحلول لــ dynamics 12 edtion 
لكن ولا رابط اشتغل معاي.... الله يخليكم اللي عنده يرسلي اياه

وشكرا


----------



## lovesemsem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور يابشمهندس


----------



## hawkar1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AA_2009 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

صباح الخير يامهندسين 


الروابط مش شغاله  ممكن تجديد روابط شغاله


----------



## خالددفع الله (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كل المراجع اصبحت غير متاحة ماذا


----------



## abu Habib (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط تم حذفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

file removed, complaints received from copyright owners


----------



## خالددفع الله (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود جميل ولكن المراجع والحلول اصبحت غير متاحة ارجو رفعها من جديدمع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## اياد اليوسف (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم نشكركم على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي كنا نطمح اليه من زمان ولكن لقد جربت كل الروابط ولم اجد واحد منها يعمل فارجوا من صاحب الموضوع اعادة تحميل الروابط نظرا لاهمية الموضوع ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## اياد اليوسف (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا من صاحب الموضوع متابعة الردود والتي تطالبه باعادة رفع الملفات على روابط الفعالة لاهمية هذه الكتب فرجائي من صاحب الموضوع متابعه موضوعه للتاكد من الخلل الذي حصل والسلام عليكم


----------



## خالددفع الله (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مافى حد يجيب الكتب كلها تم حذفها ارجو اعادة التثبيت مع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## anass81 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع مغلق نظراً لتلف الروابط :71:, أرجو من صاحب الموضوع مراسلة الإشراف في حال توفر روابط جديدة فعالة:56:


----------

